

Ask HN: What do you use for your typography base? - Keyframe

With a vast selection of CSS frameworks out there and a number of helpful tools, I couldn&#x27;t but notice there is a lack of good typography base out there. Maybe I just can&#x27;t find one, and I am not an expert in the field.<p>I&#x27;m talking about a good base for readability on blogs and larger amounts of text (like documentation or stories).<p>So, what do you guys use&#x2F;prefer? I think a combination of what readability does with wikipedia would blend in nicely.
======
gflateman
Not a css framework, but this is a fantastic ebook on the subject:
[http://practicaltypography.com/](http://practicaltypography.com/)

------
jasdeepsingh
I would personally like some insights from the community on this as well. Not
a designer per sè, but I'm a big fan of clean, readable and beautiful
typography.

------
meerita
I use Bootstrap. As a designer I really appreciate the pragmatism of Bootstrap
Typography set of rules. I can't tell the other frameworks but by watching the
docs of Foundation I see typography rules.

I like to use Google Fonts now (typekit on the past).

Big fonts for reading and headers, not so long paragraphs and you will achieve
a good level of readability.

